# myGEKKO



## rufin (21 September 2016)

Hallo,

kennt jemand myGekko Steuerung?

Gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 September 2016)

Ich wollte nur "ja" antworten – präzise Fragen verlangen schließlich 
präzise Antworten – aber das System sagt, die Antwort sei zu kurz. 

Deswegen diese ausführliche Antwort, die ungefähr so hilfreich ist, 
wie die Frage selbst.


----------



## rufin (21 September 2016)

Hallo,

danke für die ausführliche Antwort.

Ich habe so vorsichtig gefragt weil diese Steuerung ein Exot ist.
Ich suche nach ausführlichen Unterlagen damit ich sie vernünftig konfigurieren kann.

MfG


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 September 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe mir das einmal auf einer Messe angeschaut. Aber 
als geschlossenes System war mir das zu unflexibel.

Aber die machen doch Direktvertrieb, Du solltest daher 
auch direkt Support bekommen. Das ist immerhin ein
Vorteil im Vergleich zu Herstellern, die nur Integratoren
beliefern.


----------



## rufin (23 September 2016)

Hallo,

sie machen keinen Direktvertrieb man wird an die Vertriebspartner verwiesen und rücken keine Informationen raus.

MyGekko bittet Schulung an, 2 Tage sollen ca. 2000 € kosten.

Auf der Seite von myGekko findet man Informationen für den Benutzer aber nicht für den Konfigurator.
Deshalb komme ich nicht weiter.

Gruß


----------



## de vliegende hollander (23 September 2016)

rufin schrieb:


> MyGekko bittet Schulung an, 2 Tage sollen ca. 2000 € kosten.



Waaaas??

Ich hab so ein ding mal auf ne Haus-Umwelt-renovierungsmesse gesehen, mir vorführen lassen.
wer ein Fritzbox configurieren kann kann auch ein gekko.. 

bram


----------



## rufin (25 September 2016)

Das stimmt leider nicht.

Wenn man Einfamilienhaus konfigurieren möchte verleiht ja aber wenn es um ganzen Betrieb geht mit mehreren Hallen dann ist das etwas anders als Fritzbox.

Gruß.


----------



## Kayle (25 September 2016)

rufin schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider nicht.
> 
> Wenn man Einfamilienhaus konfigurieren möchte verleiht ja aber wenn es um ganzen Betrieb geht mit mehreren Hallen dann ist das etwas anders als Fritzbox.
> 
> Gruß.


Hi,

wenn ich so etwas vorhabe dann nutze ich kein myGekko [emoji1] 

Da nimmt man Industrie Komponenten wie Siemens, Wago oder KNX

Gruß Kay

Gesendet von meinem Elephone P8000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rufin (25 September 2016)

Und was macht man es schon vorhanden ist?

 	 		 			:grin:


----------



## Kayle (25 September 2016)

rufin schrieb:


> Und was macht man es schon vorhanden ist?
> 
> :grin:


Sich in einem Forum informieren [emoji1] Hast Du mal versucht einen Integrator zu kontaktieren ?


Gesendet von meinem Elephone P8000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rufin (25 September 2016)

Wen meinst du mit Integrator?


----------



## Kayle (25 September 2016)

rufin schrieb:


> Wen meinst du mit Integrator?


Also einen Vertriebspartner der die Anlagen installiert.


Gesendet von meinem Elephone P8000 mit Tapatalk


----------

